# which direction should i have my fan blowing



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

i have a rosewill blackhawk ultra case and there is a place where you can mount a fan behind the cpu socket. i was wondering which direction i should have the fan blowing if i have it blowing in the back of the motherboard would collect a lot of dust. if i have the fan blowing out would it even make a difference in the heat of the socket?


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 17, 2013)

read up on positive and negative air flow.



> Positive
> 
> If you have more CFM coming IN, then OUT, you will have air cycling in your case waiting to go out, called positive air flow. However, most hot air will be pushed out through your available exhaust fans.
> 
> ...



Use filters


----------



## Lazermonkey (Apr 17, 2013)

Hmmm I have three 120 exhaust and two 120 intake with a push/pull consisting of two 120's on the CPU cooler.

Also, my side has room for two 120's which are empty.

Does that sound like a decent air flow setup?

My CPU idles around 32-36 and maxes @ 55 running prime95 depending on ambient temp in my home.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

this is on the aether side of the mobo behind the socket i don't know how much air flow gets back there
this is the case Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA Gaming Super Tower Comput...


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 17, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> Hmmm I have three 120 exhaust and two 120 intake with a push/pull consisting of two 120's on the CPU cooler.
> 
> Also, my side has room for two 120's which are empty.
> 
> ...



Those temps are fine but high for stock if your not overclocked. If not overclocked, check tim.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> i have a rosewill blackhawk ultra case and there is a place where you can mount a fan behind the cpu socket. i was wondering which direction i should have the fan blowing if i have it blowing in the back of the motherboard would collect a lot of dust. if i have the fan blowing out would it even make a difference in the heat of the socket?



here is picture of CM HAF X. on it CM give example for airflow in case.
pictrue is from CM site.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Those temps are fine but high for stock if your not overclocked. If not overclocked, check tim.



could be also high environment temp


----------



## drdeathx (Apr 17, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> could be also high environment temp



Negative at stock speeds. Ambient would have to be very high. very


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Ambient would have to be very high. very


well i have seen this. i see it every summer in past 10-12 years. if i dont use ac in my home temps can rise to 30-35 and i bet in CA temps can rise even more since it is souther then  city i live

anyway back to the lazermonkey problem. he should start with cleaning dust from case/radiator fans. if doesnt help then should replace termal compound. if still doesnt help then CM 212.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> here is picture of CM HAF X. on it CM give example for airflow in case.
> pictrue is from CM site.



that just shows air flow in front not behind motherboard tray


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> that just shows air flow in front not behind motherboard tray



Nobody puts fans there, nor do case manufacturers put mounting points there.
It is possible to mount 80mm server fans to the rear of the cpu socket with ghetto mods.


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> that just shows air flow in front not behind motherboard tray



sry i have missed that you ask for the mb back.
i think it will be better if fan blows air out of the case


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Nobody puts fans there, nor do case manufacturers put mounting points there.
> It is possible to mount 80mm server fans to the rear of the cpu socket with ghetto mods.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/Large (5 of 11)_575px.jpg



Honestly, first case I've seen with a rear socket fan mount xD 
I recommend exhuast if you put one there.


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2013)

It takes a slim 120mm fan. Scythe makes one but I can't find it for sale anywhere. The fan can't be any thicker than 18mm.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

ya i tried looking for a slim fan to and not able to find one but it seems to be wide enough for a normal 120mm fan but if i try it with my luck it would not fit lol


----------



## ne6togadno (Apr 17, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> ya i tried looking for a slim fan to and not able to find one but it seems to be wide enough for a normal 120mm fan but if i try it with my luck it would not fit lol



use toothpick and measure distance between cover and backplate then you will know how tick fan you can fit
other option is to place fan outside of the cover


----------



## Law-II (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi

Maybe one of these 

GELID Solutions Slim 12 PL 120mm Blue LED Case Fan...

GELID Solutions Slim 12 UV 120mm Blue LED Case Fan...

Source - http://www.gelidsolutions.com/products/index.php?lid=1&cid=2

+1 ne6togadno, measure the gap

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

i learned from os2wiz that having a fan in that spot doesn't make that much of a difference so im not going to bother putting one there.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Apr 17, 2013)

ne6togadno said:


> well i have seen this. i see it every summer in past 10-12 years. if i dont use ac in my home temps can rise to 30-35 and i bet in CA temps can rise even more since it is souther then  city i live
> 
> anyway back to the lazermonkey problem. he should start with cleaning dust from case/radiator fans. if doesnt help then should replace termal compound. if still doesnt help then CM 212.



It's a new system. (no dust)

Specs are in my profile.

CPU is OC'd from 3.5 to 4.2 @ 1.3 volts.

Cooler is a CM Hyper 212 with push/pull.

I used the paste whci came with the Hyper 212. I ordered some Arctic silver 5 and just waiting for it to get here.

Also, what is the best way to apply the AS-5? I have seen a bunch of different opinions on this.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 17, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> Also, what is the best way to apply the AS-5? I have seen a bunch of different opinions on this.



Multiple:
1 spread a line down the middle where the die sits behind the IHS
2 small circle(donut) shape
3 put it on however you like, and spread with plastic gloves or tiny spatula


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2013)

i just put a small pea size amount in the middle and let the heatsink spread it


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Honestly, first case I've seen with a rear socket fan mount xD
> I recommend exhuast if you put one there.



You can also achieve that by putting the left side on the right side or buying a left side for your right side.  I've seen people do this before even with windows.. why? I don't know for the window, but for a fan to blow onto the bottom of the socket with exhaust at the top could help. But I could only see this in extreme cases. Personally I wouldn't.. If I was worried about it, I'd spend more money on a better cooler.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 17, 2013)

skellattarr said:


> i just put a small pea size amount in the middle and let the heatsink spread it



That's What You're Suppose To Do


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2013)

RCoon said:


> Nobody puts fans there, nor do case manufacturers put mounting points there.
> It is possible to mount 80mm server fans to the rear of the cpu socket with ghetto mods.



CM 690 case did in fact do that. there is space and mounting points for a thin 80mm fan, I believe 15mm thick, directly behind the CPU mount on the motherboard.  I've got the case in storage and two of those fans at home.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Apr 17, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> It's a new system. (no dust)
> 
> Also, what is the best way to apply the AS-5? I have seen a bunch of different opinions on this.



This article is very informative on the topic of heat transfer n such
http://www.benchmarkreviews.com/?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=1


----------



## Calder (Jul 3, 2013)

*The Blackhawk Ultra does not require 18mm*

Hi,  I think the first site that reviewed the Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra stated it required 18mm and then everyone else copied off of it when they reviewed it.  I tested the tray with a 120mm / 25mm thick Enermax Magma and it fit fine - though you do have to use care putting the panel back on.  It did not contact the board.  I am running a Gigabyte UP4 2011 socket, with a Hyper 212 EVo cooler that does not require a back bracket.  I ordered an NZXT LED 120 / 25mm that I intend to use in the space permanently and also ordered a filter.  I intend to point it at the board.  

If you have a back bracket on your board your results may be different than mine, but you may also be able to find higher standoffs.  A 120mm fan should fit right into the huge cutout on the board tray.

Just test with any 120mm / 25mm fan you have.  It should work - just be careful moving the panel because it fits slightly into the cutout.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 3, 2013)

not worth it.
even if you put a fan there, it will get noisy from the obstruction. and if its not noisy, its nearly not pulling enough air to be useful.

i think its just there to neutralize the air pressure in the case.


----------



## Calder (Jul 3, 2013)

*25mm fits and for me, the extra fan is well worth it*

There are test results online for under-CPU fans that show temperature reduction.  I'm not interested in a debate - I'm just trying to clear up misinformation, because initially I had the same question as the OP and then read several review sites that all said you needed 18mm.  However, a 25mm fan should fit.  There are plenty of strong fan options that are not that noisy (and every enthusiast case has fans blowing on obstructions - for example stacked graphics cards). The case is designed, specifically, with the ability to place a fan there.  The available slot is fully vented.

Whether or not someone wants to is totally up to them - just be careful and watch your clearance from the top.  You will need a strong flashlight to see the gap.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 3, 2013)

the CPU temp reduction is probably because the motherboard temperature sensor is around that region.


----------

